# Windows boxes can't see Samba Server

## Mr Rampage

Hello,

Been running Gentoo for about a decade, but I have never been able to successfully get Samba running at home. At work I have never had a problem. So this weekend I decided to rebuild the Gentoo box at home from scratch.

Packages that I have installed currently are:

HostapdSambaCupsDnsmasqIptables

The problem I am having is that the Samba server isn't showing up on any of the Windows Machines. Here is my smb.conf

```

[global]

   workgroup = GTA

   netbios name = ITX

[tmp]

   comment = Temporary file space

   path = /tmp

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/samba/public

```

This is the output from smbclient:

```
smbclient -L itx

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[GTA] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.4.12]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba 3.4.12)

        public          Disk      Public Stuff

        tmp             Disk      Temporary file space

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[GTA] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.4.12]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        ITX                  Samba 3.4.12

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        GTA                  ITX

        WORKGROUP            HOLIDAY-PC

```

Here is the output from Windows

```

C:\Windows\system32>net view \\ITX

System error 53 has occurred.

The network path was not found.

```

The configuration of my Iptables is this:

```

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.10 on Mon Aug  1 11:12:35 2011

*nat

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [2197:224767]

:INPUT ACCEPT [639:48752]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [731:55019]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [24:6557]

[1500:90122] -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Aug  1 11:12:35 2011

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.10 on Mon Aug  1 11:12:35 2011

*mangle

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [78905:63614051]

:INPUT ACCEPT [4778:585566]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [73534:62954326]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [5376:915455]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [78926:63873565]

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Aug  1 11:12:35 2011

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.10 on Mon Aug  1 11:12:35 2011

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [598:226758]

:FORWARD DROP [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [5179:900483]

[57:7479] -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT

[3732:241057] -A INPUT -i wlan0 -j ACCEPT

[27:35484] -A INPUT -m state --state INVALID -j DROP

[0:0] -A INPUT -d 127.0.0.0/8 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/24 -i eth0 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A INPUT ! -i wlan0 -p udp -m udp --dport 67 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A INPUT ! -i eth0 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[192:14592] -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --sport 123 --dport 123 -j ACCEPT

[172:60196] -A INPUT ! -i wlan0 -p udp -m udp --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

[0:0] -A INPUT ! -i wlan0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

[0:0] -A FORWARD -m state --state INVALID -j DROP

[0:0] -A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.0/24 -i wlan0 -j DROP

[28324:5393123] -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/24 -i wlan0 -j ACCEPT

[45210:57561203] -A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.0/24 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT

[197:14972] -A OUTPUT -p udp -m udp --sport 123 -j ACCEPT

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Aug  1 11:12:35 2011

```

Any guidance or advice would be greatly appreciated. When I try the configuration from the handbook, I end up with the same issue, so I stripped it down to the bare minimum in the hopes that something would show up.

Thanks a bunch in advance!

----------

## madchaz

Add the following lines to smb.conf  (change for your network) under [global] 

```

 hosts allow = 192.168.X. 127.

 server string =ITX

security = user

```

You could also go from the exemple file and work from there. /etc/samba/smb.conf.default

Edit: I would also recomend using username/passwords in samba. I've had a lot less issues this way.

----------

## Mr Rampage

Still no luck, would any of these help?

smb.conf

```

[global]

   workgroup = GTA

   netbios name = ITX

   hosts allow = 192.168.0.0/24 127.

   server string = ITX

   security = share

   wins support = yes

   interfaces = 192.168.0.0/24 127.

   domain master = no

[tmp]

   comment = Temporary file space

   path = /tmp

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/samba/public

```

log.nmdb

```

[2011/08/01 14:08:54,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:854(main)

  nmbd version 3.4.12 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2009

[2011/08/01 14:08:54,  0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:155(start_async_dns)

  started asyncdns process 19581

[2011/08/01 14:09:17,  0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:395(become_local_master_stage2)

  *****

  Samba name server ITX is now a local master browser for workgroup GTA on subnet 192.168.0.1

  *****

[2011/08/01 14:09:17,  0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:350(find_domain_master_name_query_fail)

  find_domain_master_name_query_fail:

  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name GTA<1b> for the workgroup GTA.

  Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.

```

----------

## vostorga

 *Mr Rampage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>net view \\ITX
> ...

 

Try using IP address instead of the name. Seeing that you have specified wins support = yes  in the server you must set up wins parameters in your windows workstation. 

Is it at purpose your samba server works as a local master? if not, specify local master = No in smb.conf

----------

